# Lobo Places 3rd in graduation!



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I had to share! I handled Lobo last night for his basic class graduation. He placed 3rd! Lobo was competing (score wise) with not only HIS basic class but also a second basic class as well as the puppy class! He was only 4 points shy of getting first place (he moved during his sit, stay). He was the youngest dog who placed (35 weeks) and I was the youngest handler (under 18). After the class one of the instructors who hasn’t seen Lobo in 8 weeks, told me that she can really tell that I have worked very hard with Lobo, and that his heel was perfect! He stayed with me the whole time  and the woman who judged the event couldn’t believe he was only 8 months, and also complemented me on his heel and stand for examination. I was very impressed with him, especially considering we are coming off of a 3 week Christmas break where we have only been working at home. 
He turns 8 months old today and I am soo proud of the amazing dog he is, as well as what the future will hold for us :wub:. We will be testing for his CGC in February and will hopefully have his CD before his second birthday. 
i will post a few pictures of him soon, but i have to use my other computar.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

these are some pictures of him in his first snow just a few days ago :wub: he doesn't look it, but we weighed him today and at exactly 8 months he is 98.4 lbs and 65 1/2 inches tall (i put that info in there so that i can look at it in the future)


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

congrats. He is very handsome. He is a big boy at 8 month, almost 100 lbs.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Lobo dog said:


> 65 1/2 inches tall



Huh?


SuperG


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

SuperG said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> SuperG



LOL. That is 5 feet at the withers??? Do you mean 65 cm?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Maybe he is one of the rare "old German lines" known to be giants?


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Haha oops sorry i meant 26 1/2 inches tall. I said 65 1/2 inches when i was talking to my dad earlier this week and he was like "that is almost as tall as me!" yes sorry he is 26 1/2 inches at the withers. I have no Idea how i typed that so wrong. Hehe I will blame it on the fact that i had a major test in history today and my brain is now fried.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you all very much  :hug:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!! 

that's a big dog!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

congrats lobo! pretty cool your trainer makes a competition out of graduating from basic training. i wonder how our's whold've done. not the best i bet that!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Congratulations Lobo! Well done! Deb

PS, you had me laughing at 65-1/2...


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

scarfish said:


> congrats lobo! pretty cool your trainer makes a competition out of graduating from basic training. i wonder how our's whold've done. not the best i bet that!


thank you  it was really a cool experience. they had a woman come in who has judged many other AKC events and at the end every one was handed a score sheet, with what their dog was judged on and what needs to be improved. It was done based off of the 200 point scale like if you were competting for a real obiedence title. When we were called up they handed me a pretty green ribbin that has the name of the training company as well as 3rd place in gold lettering. they called 1rst through 4rth to the front and had us line up for a picture. So they made it feel like a big accomlishment


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Debanneball said:


> Congratulations Lobo! Well done! Deb
> 
> PS, you had me laughing at 65-1/2...


thank you! hehe yeah i laughed and held my head in shame when i realized my accident too. I laughed harder at everyones responses to my mistake though Haha


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Great job. He is a beautiful boy too! It's always great to see your training pay off. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's awesome, way to go!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Yay Lobo!!! Congratulations    Areli is about as tall, but 81lbs (she has said backwards in weight due to boycotting her dinner  (not that I want her to get heavier, but at 35wks she needs to))... She is still a bit to immature to stay obedient (especially a sit or down stay with me away) the whole time, so I know 3rd place is outstanding  Good job!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

that is one fine looking gsd.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh cool. It was nice to meet you in person last night. When I got online this morning and read your post I thought, "this has to be the same gal and dog". 

He really is a handsome guy. Onward and upward.


----------

